# Cone clutch adjustments



## mailbox (Mar 28, 2014)

I was recently given a Magna Till Smith tiller. From what I can gather it's an MTD offshoot, so I thought I would post here first. I finally got it running, but it won't till. It wants to but just wont. I took the engine off and looked at the clutch. It seems to have a lot of friction material left on it. I turned the tiller tine input shaft and it's free and turns nicely. I'm wondering if there is some way to adjust this clutch so it will engage better. I have found several new clutches, but they are a lot more than I want to invest in for this thing. Do yall have any ideas? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

